# Anybody going out this weekend



## Jw39 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thinking about leaving OB around lunch Saturday doing overnighter. Winds seem to be picking up Saturday though. What u guys think?

Thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Check the weather about 4 AM Sat morning for anywhere near an accurate idea of the weather. I,m not being a smart ass that's just the way it is this time of the year.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I am trying to go this weekend also.....right now looking like Monday night may be the ticket but no telling what this system will do and how long it will take to calm out there.


----------



## Jw39 (Jan 25, 2012)

sealark said:


> Check the weather about 4 AM Sat morning for anywhere near an accurate idea of the weather. I,m not being a smart ass that's just the way it is this time of the year.


Unfortunately, have to make plans by Friday.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Jw39 said:


> Unfortunately, have to make plans by Friday.


I am hoping for Saturday myself but you have to take what Mother Nature gives you


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Saturday looking doable, we will be pushing out of Pensacola pass around noon. "Woosah" on Channel 68.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Making plans now. If weather holds, we will be headed out of OB shortly after Noon Saturday for and overnight trip. 

Otto II


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

reeldog80 said:


> Making plans now. If weather holds, we will be headed out of OB shortly after Noon Saturday for and overnight trip.
> 
> Otto II


I think we will be right behind you doing the same thing .... :thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Well the wind forecast for Sun morning just got bumped up....


----------



## Jw39 (Jan 25, 2012)

Think I'm a no go. Few to many 2-4's for me.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea not looking so hot now


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like I will be backing out also.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Going to wahoo fish the nipple area tomorrow and see if any body is home


----------

